# Lugged carbon - thinking about a C59



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

OK Colnago fans, looking for some opinions and experiences. Just kind of thinking out loud here, bottom line looking for opinion on C59 vs earlier lugged frames like C50, Extreme C.

I have 2 Colnago bikes, a 1996 C40 and a 2005 E1. For years the E1 has been my #1 bike, the C40 spent several years in a box because of a bottom bracket issue which I have overcome. I'm still kicking myself for letting the C40 sit for so long (about 8 years) and out of my 12 bikes it now might be my favorite. Most of my bikes are vintage steel and the E1 is my most modern.

Anyway, the E1 is a shade too small for me and it's a long story but I bought it as a parts donor and decided to keep it, tweaked it to fit, loved it, no regrets ever. However my thoughts have turned to getting a more modern Colnago frame in the right size to replace it. I'd a like a lugged frame since I could view my C40 as kind of the "Daddy bike" For those unfamiliar, the E1 is monocoque with a bonded seat stay. My thoughts have turned to the C59, my criteria being lugged, mechanical group set compatible (Campy 10), threaded bottom bracket. I'm not ready for all the press fit BB jazz.

I'm not gung ho about this at this point to drop $3k + on a new frame, so looking used and ideally slightly south of what looks to be the market rate $2k on a used C59. There's an Extreme C available currently for about half this. Fits all the criteria except for it's about the same era as the E1. If I'm even considering that, should I just consider C50 as well? Will a C59 or 60 be worth the extra coin?

thanks for reading.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Along with my Colnago MXL and CT-1, I have a C50 that I absolutely love. I've contemplated acquiring a C59 or C60, but I can't see enough of a difference to justify it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

In my opinion the C-40 is the perfect lugged colnago...
Unless you are a competitive racer that needs lots of stiffness and other modern additions

I say upgrade your C-40 with modern components ...

My C-40 with record 11 is now my main bike, and ended my lust for anything new


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Going from a c-40 to a C-50, C-59 and C-60 will be incremental steps in slightly lower weight and increased stiffness. I ride a C-59 and love it. All have the same geometry. The issue of the older frame is potential damage from a previous rider and for that reason I went new although I regret not considering some C-50's the bike shop had as left-over stock back in 2013 when I got my C-59. I don't think you'll regret one decision over another, they are all great choices. It's more of being comfortable with the condition of a used frame and evaluating the offer, otherwise go new.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I have Campy Chorus 10 on the C40. 3 other bikes, including the E1 have Campy 10 and I'm not ready for the jump to 11 speed. I like interchangeablility and single spare parts stock as well as the good old square taper BB.

I figured the new models would give only a marginally better ride than the C40. I would like a lighter bike as I have a lot of climbing on my rides. I'm going to keep this one on a slow burner and look for a good opportunity.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Dude! What did you end up with? Just picked up a NOS C50 off ebay for (IMO) a decent price.

Can't wait to put Shimano on it.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

lemonlime said:


> Dude! What did you end up with? Just picked up a NOS C50 off ebay for (IMO) a decent price.
> 
> Can't wait to put Shimano on it.


Well looky what the cat drug in! If it rides anything like the C40, you will love the C50, even with the Japanese bits! Do you still have the 585?

I ended up getting an EPS, which was the flagship before the C59. It was too good a price to walk away from. It didn't think I'd ever upgrade to 11 speed, but this one came with it, so trying it out and liking it so far. I rejuvenated the C40 last year, putting a steel fork back on it. Pics in last page of this thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/colnago-picture-post-thread-48322-75.html


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Well...long story on the 585. First one I drove into the garage overhead. Replaced it with a 2010 version, and drove it into a garage overhead two years later. Guess who has two thumbs and will never have another roof rack...

That 585 was repaired at Calfee and sits in the garage waiting a custom paint job. These days I split the miles between a custom Strong, a 595, a Cannondale Evo and the mtb. And this summer, the Colnago.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Ouch!

I was thinking of getting the band back together. 3s3m again, or something - somewhere. Think about it.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah man, I've been talking for years and just need to do it. Getting married in early June so this year 3S3M would likely not be an option for me. What's going on mid-summer to mid autumn?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

lemonlime said:


> Yeah man, I've been talking for years and just need to do it. Getting married in early June so this year 3S3M would likely not be an option for me. What's going on mid-summer to mid autumn?


Married? Do tell! Send me an email. We do a "new place" trip and a beach week every summer but don't have details yet. We can work something out.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

lemonlime -- Ernesto Colnago looks to be a sweet old man but he's the devil incarnate. Don't buy anything with his name attached! Uh oh... Too late. But I'm sure getting married will keep you at least somewhat protected.
Congrats!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Mapei said:


> lemonlime -- Ernesto Colnago looks to be a sweet old man but he's the devil incarnate. Don't buy anything with his name attached! Uh oh... Too late. But I'm sure getting married will keep you at least somewhat protected.
> Congrats!


Thanks, Mappy!


----------

